# Who knows what the hell I'm doing!



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

Hey, new journal! 

Since I can't do TP's w/o any longer I didn't think it made sense to keep posting in that one. I'm just kinda freefalling right now, trying different things. Lisa and I decided to cut for our vacation July 26. Gives us 8 weeks. I'll be working out 2 x a day am and pm Mon-Fri. Heavier am, Light pm. No Cardio for now. We're both Carb cycling also.


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2004)

Cool where you going?

When is the LASIK eye surgery?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

Today's W/O, Chest and Calves-

First, another spotting story. Last time the guy took the weight away from me while I was still able to do reps on my own. Today a guy asked me if I wanted a spot. That doesn't happen very often and I did need one so I said "Sure, thanks". I get the weight set up and tell him to just give me a lift-off (to me meaning don't follow me with the weight like so many people do, My miscommunication completely!) So I get the first rep alright. Second rep goes down and takes about 7-8 sec to get back up. Guy never helps and I'm thinking "Hey, a good spotter. Great, I'll do another rep and get a forced rep outta it". So I go down again, get it up halfway and stay for a few secs. No help and the weight starts to go down. I look outta the corner of my eye and my spotter is still there, but turned completely around watching the women working out. So I try to put it up again, make it 1/4 of the way and the weight drops quicker to my chest now. So, swallowing my pride and a little embarrassed I managed to squeak out " A little help please", I had to say it twice before he heard me and turned around. He was very apologetic. And I guess I got a fairly good struggle out of the set! 

BP, 3 sets-
235x5
245x4
250x2 (PB)

Hammer Incline, 3 sets-
200x8
220x4
220x4

Cable X-over, 3 sets-
60x8
70x6
80x5

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
260x7
200x7
200x7

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
170x6
160x6
140x7

PM will be Shoulders and Traps, light.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Cool where you going?
> 
> When is the LASIK eye surgery?


We are going to Myrtle Beach for TWO WEEKS!!  Haven't had a vacation since we were married so I'm really excited!

The Lasik surgery is on Friday! I can't wait. This time next week I won't need glasses or contacts! I get alot of headaches from them so I hope this stops that!


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2004)

Myrtle beach, cool!!

Good luck cutting.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks P! I think mentally and physically I'm better suited to do short cut and bulk cycles.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Ooohhh!  A vacation   Great motivation for you both.  Good luck Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

PM W/O- Shoulders and Traps  

Packed gym today!!!

Standing MP, 3 sets-
75x12
95x8
95x5
(My lower back gets tired before my delts I think)

Side Lateral standing, 3 sets-
15x12
20x8
20x6

Sitting, 2 sets-
15x8
15x8

Rear Laterals, 3 sets-
10x12
15x10
15x9

Smith Machine Shrug, 3 sets-
225x15
225x12
225x12

Behind Back Shrug, 3 sets- (still have to throw my hips forward and lean back some to do this)
135x15
155x12
185x10


----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

Nice workouts, Rock!

I have a friend who lived in Myrtle for about a year.  He still says its the most fun place he's ever been.  You'll have a great time!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! We don't even have to pay anything. Lisa's cousin owns a condo on the beach but hardly uses it 

Today's Meals- High Carb

1- Prew/o Shake- 50g protein, oats, raspberries, 1 tbsp PB

2- Postw/o Shake- 50g protein, oats, raspberries

3- 1 can tuna, mushrooms, 5 fish oil

4- 7oz turkey, Fiber one, 5 fish oil

5- Prew/o shake- 40g protein, oats, raspberries, 1 tbsp PB

6- Postw/o shake- 60g protein

7- 1 turkey burger, 1 tuna burger.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Hi Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to it Var! Thanks

Hey Prem, glad you made it over here


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

AM W/O- Back and Forearms

Wide-grip Pull-ups, 3 sets-
10x7
15x5
15x4

Deads, 3 sets-
315x6
345x6
365x5

Reverse Row, 3 sets-
175x7
185x6
195x4

Forearm Curl, 3 sets-
90x7
90x5
90x4

Reverse, 3 sets-
40x15
60x5
50x5

Some of my lifts have really gone up in the past 2 months and I'm excited about that. But after Fri I can't lift heavy for 3-4 weeks. I'm afraid of going right back to where I was before. Very upsetting!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

PM W/O- Arms

Incline DB Curl, 3 sets-
30x13
35x9
35x8

Dips, 3 sets-
10x11
10x10
10x7

Reverse Str8 Bar Curl, 3 sets-
65x11
55x8
45x10

Rope Pushdown, 3 sets-
80x15
100x8
90x7

Preacher Curl, 3 sets-
75x6
55x8
55x8

Reverse one arm Pushdown, 3 sets-
30x12
35x6
30x7


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

Todays Meals, Low Carb-

Meal 1, Prew/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB, raspberries

Meal 2, Post- 60g protein, 1 cup oats, raspberries

Meal 3- 1 turkey dog, 4oz chicken, 1 cup Fiber one

Meal 4- 8oz Turkey ground

Meal 5- Post- 60g protein

Meal 6- 1 turkey Burger, 1 tuna burger

Meal 7- 50g protein, 7 fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Some of my lifts have really gone up in the past 2 months and I'm excited about that. But after Fri I can't lift heavy for 3-4 weeks. I'm afraid of going right back to where I was before. Very upsetting!




I wouldn't worry about it too much.

That is the Great thing about our body, Muscle Memory,  You will regain those lifts in no time and probably exceed them


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

I hear you Iain, I just hate backing off when I'm making good progress, you know?

Shoulders and Traps-

MP, 3 sets-
155x5
160x5
165x3

Side Lateral, 3 sets-
25x7
30x5
30x4

Reverse Peckdeck, 3 sets-
135x10
150x6
150x7

Shrugs, 5 sets (no straps)
225x10
255x5 (grip failed)
255x8 (tried a palm up, palm down grip)
255x8


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

PM Workout- Chest and Calves

Incline DB, 3 sets-
70x12
70x10
70x8

BB, 3 sets-
185x7
165x8
135x10

Decline, 3 sets-
135x9
135x9
135x8

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
90x15
115x12
115x9

Donkey Calf, 3 sets-
90x15
130x12
130x12

My shoulders are killing me today, so I did a bit of rotator cuff work afterwards. 

I just don't have ANY muscle endurance!!! When I try high reps with what would be light weights for me I find I have trouble hitting my goals! I hate that. And if the first set is pretty alright, the 2nd one will SUCK!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

You won't lose what you got, just strength.  That's the price of leanness.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2004)

So how did the LASIK eye surgery go?

When do you leave for vacation?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

Hey Iain! I'm back now. Had Lasik on Friday. After the surgery and the numbing drops wore off my eyes burned like HELL!!! I wanted to rip them out of my sockets. But I managed to get through the night (ALOT of sleeping pills and I was finally out). Woke up Sat morning and I could SEE! I am sooooo stoked about this. Everyday my vision is getting better and better. At first I couldn't see up close because of the swelling but I can read again and get on the computer now  I love this!

Oh and Iain, Lisa and I are leaving July 24 for vacation! So excited.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

I'll start back at the gym light on Wed. and then June 14 I'll start a powerlifting routine. SF is going to help me design that and I welcome advice from everyone else as well! It's going to be a fun Summer


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You won't lose what you got, just strength.  That's the price of leanness.


I didn't lose too much, just a little.

Hey Rock  how are ya?? Good to see you still hard at it? Not just free falling but going for it.  Another great story at the start too 
Catch you soon, i gotta go to work


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2004)

Wow, thats so great you can see now.  Fantastic!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

I didn't "see" that post, great Rock i cant call you 4 eyes now


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

Power lifting !  Cool !


----------

